# Imperial Armour VII: Siege of Vraks Part 3



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

There's been a bit of information released over the latest IA book from my usual source.

Apparently the Lord of Change that we've all seen WILL be released in time for the book - but in true Games Workshop fashion, the rules won't be ready. Apparently, he isn't balanced. Which is quite hard to do considering following the current trend for the Forge World Greater Daemon "Heroes", will be 999pts.

It's thought that one of his abilities is to grant the player the make a second turn immediately after on a 4+. So basically, on a 4+ stops an opponent taking their turn.

However, it seems that there is a bit of good news for Lord of the Rings enthusiasts - Daniel Cockersell is working on the Hobbit as a prosthetics aid. So with his usual excellent standards, you can expect good stuff. And probably a Smaug.

Also likely to be a 5th Edition Xaphan, Red Scorpion and Krieg rules, along with rules for the Valdor, Zhufor and whatever else is released.

Kreig models are finished. No more are being produced.

I'm guessing with the recent GK influx, there's a new Inquisitor (Hector Rex, the one with the Storm Shield), the GK Redeemer, and Razorbacks for GK's will be included, and hence will be having an integral part.

Thought to be lists for the KWE's Warband, Alpha Legion, and Deathguard, plus the influx of daemons. Blood Slaughterer, and Blight Drones will be present, as will the Brass Scorpion.

Zombies, and Beasts will be released as well, to tie in the story.

Also, a slight update - IA8 - Orks are getting some pleasure. Elysians are seeing a welcome return.


----------



## Duke Vorian (Jun 21, 2008)

I really wish they would do some 're-release' of the rules for the Death Korp. With the new Guard Codex some of the really cool models are obsolete, such as Heavy Mortars and Thudd Guns. Kinda no brainer though that their not producing any more models for 'em though.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Well they updated the list to match with the pre 5th Codices (Orks etc) with IA6:SoV2, so I'm guessing they'll do the same with these.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Rex and the chaos guy are in Vraks 3 as well as some more DKoK stuff as well. I do not remember much else from the Vraks book at Gamesday. 

Rex is like 269 points. I think their was a GK LRR in it as well.


----------

